# Dwarf Tegu



## Mkulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the Dwarf Tegu? Size? Temperment? etc?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by "dwarf". Blue's only get to 3.5ft. Temperament is related to how much you interact with them. Once they realize you're not a threat they can be quite docile.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 4, 2009)

There is no such thing as a true dwarf tegu. Some other species of lizards are sometimes called dwarf tegus. These include the ameiva ameiva and the callopistes species.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.anapsid.org/ameiva.html">http://www.anapsid.org/ameiva.html</a><!-- m -->

That will help, they are members of the same family of Teiidae, but they are not Tupinambis as with the true tegus.


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Thankyou. That did help. I have about 3 to 4 weeks before I will get our next family member. From what I just read the Dwarf is out. Is that pic in your Tegu Breeder window a B/w Argentine? Do you have any females available? Or in a Blue? If so how much?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2009)

The one in that banner is an Extreme Giant, I don't have any for sale right now, I am taking deposits though.

As for the Blues, talk to DaveDragon, he has some now.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Blue's are available at $250 + $25 for shipping. 9 available, but 2 will be picked up next weekend.


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Great! I think thats the way I am going. I will decide shortly. I am undecided because I really love the look of the Blue and slightly smaller size, but worry about the temperment compared to the B/W. I know every animal is different but in your experience is the difference in temperment worth worrying about? What state are you in Dave? I am doing some traveling maybe I will be where you are at.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Our male Blue is a sweetheart, I trust him completely. He was held at the last reptile show for 8 hours! The female will tolerate handling but obviously doesn't like it. Tegu's (all Argentine's) are more handleable than any other lizard we've experienced, except maybe our Cuban Rock Iguana and of course Bearded Dragons.

I'm in Connecticut. If you happen to be passing through I could bring one to work, right off of I95 in New Haven.


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 4, 2009)

So as far as the Blues available. How old are they? How big? Are they sexed? I really want a female blue.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

They are 10 weeks old and 18" to 20" long. Our herp vet won't sex them until they're at least 6" STV, they're 5.5" to 5.75" now, very close. I don't know what he will charge to do it. I'll try to call today.


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 5, 2009)

OK That would be great let me know how much that would cost.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2009)

The vet wants $100 to probe all of them. He won't do it for at least another 2 weeks. We'll see what happens at the White Plains show on 1/25. 2 will be sold on Saturday. There's another person interested in thetegu forum. There may not be enough left to make it worth sexing the few that are left.


----------

